# Rhombus...or not?



## Master Zero (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, I only have one question. Is the piranha in the picture below a Rhombus (Black Piranha)?

Thanks!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Based on that picture, I would say _Serrasalmus sanchezi_.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

should be in the Id forum but it is a sanchezi..


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes sir I believe bioTeach is correct . looks just like mine
very nice, but not a rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sanchezi imo also.


----------



## Master Zero (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, he/she is cool looking but not the fish that I wanted, I'll keep him anyways. What about the one below? Please tell me he/she is a Rhom... he/she does not "shine" in the light like the one above, but he/she does have an organ/red hue type of coloration, but not on the gills like the pervious one. Is it too young to tell at this point?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

The fish in the top picture is definitely a Sanchezi IMO.... The fish in the second pic could be a rhom, going by the shape and terminal band.

It's really hard to tell at that size but the 2nd fish looks more like it could be a rhom than the first pic.


----------

